# Epic Trout & Reds



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

We welcome 150 guests this next few days with the same group. Not to mention guides busting their asses on blinds, preparing for deer hunts, and dialing in the best fishing we've experienced in years. Construction projects moving forward. Thanks to the best hardest working guides on the Texas coast mixed next to the best staff a lodge could dream for.

Also, we would like to welcome two new partners to the Bay Flats Lodge Family. MoMarsh and Lifetime Decoys. Welcome aboard! Read more...http://www.bayflatslodge.com/meet-our-partners

Last but most important is our family and the man upstairs. Thanks for all the blessings.

Regards,
Chris Martin and Deb Rauterkus Martin


----------

